# Wow so many great breeders with pups for sale!



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

Today I was bored and I was looking through the breeder's websites that I have favorited, and almost every one has a puppy available. I was just thinking "man I wish I knew someone looking for a maltese!" when I thought of spoiled maltese. Even if you're not looking for a malt, looking at puppies is always soooo much fun







.

Villa Maresesca Maltese (my personal fav cause Pixie is from there)

Silkess Maltese

Phlicks Maltese

Blue Hills Maltese

Darlynn's Maltese

Ta-Jon

Chrisman

Diamond Maltese (They seem very good, as they have a lot of champions)

Cannes Blanc (don't know much about them either, but their malts are gorgeous!)

Hope this helps anyone puppy shopping. I know some people had fun seeing all the cuties


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

WOW! They are all so cute!!!! I just love their sweet puppy faces!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gorgeous babies! Thanks for sharing!

I am surprised that Villa Maresesca is selling a female retiree for $1,500! They usually go just for the price of the spay, shot update, dental, etc. to a very special home. I've never seen one being sold for that amount of money so far.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Diamond Maltese looks like an extension of Bonnie Palmer with all the champions from there.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*I saw Mr Du and one of his Diamond maltese win at the Brooksville Dog Show a few weekends ago. 

Also, Dar Lynns ' Maltese champion Blaze had one of his son's (Dar Lynns' The Thunder Rolls) cross over last Sunday in Ocala from the 6 - 9 month class to take a 4 pt. major. Way to go Stormy!!!*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That little boy from Darlynn's sired by Blaze is just gorgeous! I like the fact that he is going to be 7 pounds, a little sturdier for someone with children perhaps. Personally, I prefer a larger Malt anyway.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Holy cow... the mother lode of fabulous Malts! OMG!! There is another retiree, six years' old ... can't remember which breeder it was... for the price of spaying, if I recall correctly. Lots of variety... some puppies that are a little older... already neutered ... and some that are going to be a bit larger.... something for everyone!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

> *I saw Mr Du and one of his Diamond maltese win at the Brooksville Dog Show a few weekends ago.
> 
> Also, Dar Lynns ' Maltese champion Blaze had one of his son's (Dar Lynns' The Thunder Rolls) cross over last Sunday in Ocala from the 6 - 9 month class to take a 4 pt. major. Way to go Stormy!!!*[/B]


Oh NO, did I miss the dog show in Brooksville???? I thought it was in February every year???? I'm depressed!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> Diamond Maltese looks like an extension of Bonnie Palmer with all the champions from there.[/B]


He is a doctor of some sort. I met him at the Maltese Specialty in 2004 in Florida. Most of his breeding is with Bonnie Palmer. He seemed to be very nice man. His wife too. He is out showing and his handler is Frank and Mark. Sometimes Leslie Cass.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

All of those puppies are too cute














The Villa Marcesca ones are adorable!! Ugh here comes that puppy fever again!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Or, Faye, you could say they are extensions of Marcris. LOL That Risque sure throws that head even down the lines.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I can't get Bonnie Palmer's "Angel Maltese" to come up when I GOOGLE. Anyone else able to?
Wondering why I haven't been able to get into her website for a few weeks.....and now I see so many of Bonnie's dogs at Diamond Maltese. Anyone have any idea what is going on? Curious minds want to know.









Here is what I get when I click on my Angel Maltese bookmark:

http://www.bizland.com/templates/lightsOut.bml?*lightsoutuser=angelmaltese*


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=294549
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*No worries...there are many shows in Brooksville in mid Jan. 

Also, little Stormy gained 2 more points this past weekend in Naples!!! *


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> I can't get Bonnie Palmer's "Angel Maltese" to come up when I GOOGLE. Anyone else able to?
> Wondering why I haven't been able to get into her website for a few weeks.....and now I see so many of Bonnie's dogs at Diamond Maltese. Anyone have any idea what is going on? Curious minds want to know.
> 
> 
> ...



I was wondering the same thing! I have been trying to get in for a really long tiem and its been down


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

> I can't get Bonnie Palmer's "Angel Maltese" to come up when I GOOGLE. Anyone else able to?
> Wondering why I haven't been able to get into her website for a few weeks.....and now I see so many of Bonnie's dogs at Diamond Maltese. Anyone have any idea what is going on? Curious minds want to know.
> 
> 
> ...


 

I just typed it in and got the same thing too, so it's not you. I bet Brit or Melanie would know since they have dogs from her.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=294631
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonnie has a new name to her website which I learned when I emailed her a few weeks ago. Here it is: http://www.bonniesmaltese.com/


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Villa Maresesca's prices seem high all around, especially for retirees. With Nedra being ill, does anyone know if she is getting out of the business?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I love the Ta-Jon girl (http://www.tajonmaltese.com/scripts/puppy_info.php?name=Chastity+/+Cuckoo+Female+#1). I think she is just soo cute and would make a great pet (of course I don't know her personality but the breeder has a wonderful reputation). She has an expression that reminds me of Nibbler. Someone has got to get her! I would love to watch her grow up.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Villa Maresesca's prices seem high all around, especially for retirees. With Nedra being ill, does anyone know if she is getting out of the business?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know about her plans, but I did see several of her dogs, including a champion, are with a breeder here in the South.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I thought the puppies from SilkessMaltese to be particularly adorable! Has anyone on this forum gotten one from Cindy?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I thought the puppies from SilkessMaltese to be particularly adorable! Has anyone on this forum gotten one from Cindy?[/B]


I guess I missed the link to Silkess. Cindy is right here in North Carolina and rarely has puppies available on her website. I haven't seen one posted in years.

I think most of them are waitlisted as she has so few. I had a neighbor on a wait list with her for a year before she finally gave up.

We used to have a member here from Charlotte who had two boys, one from Nedra and one from Cindy and she raved about both of them. Quincy and Jonah. She hasn't posted in ages, though.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> Bonnie has a new name to her website which I learned when I emailed her a few weeks ago. Here it is: http://www.bonniesmaltese.com/[/B]


Thanks, Garrettsmom.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Since this group loves looking at puppy pictures, I guess it's time to fess up. I've attached a picture of what I got up to this morning. Mom and all four babies are doing just fine. I went to bed early last night with this bad cold, and had no idea we were that close to delivery, as she gave no indication she was ready.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG, Faye!! Wow!! They are too precious!!!!

[attachment=16648:attachment]


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

> I thought the puppies from SilkessMaltese to be particularly adorable! Has anyone on this forum gotten one from Cindy?[/B]


I was very close to adopting one of her retireies a few years back. She's very nice. I know that she doesn't sell her puppies to homes with young children (I think under 8).


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Since this group loves looking at puppy pictures, I guess it's time to fess up. I've attached a picture of what I got up to this morning. Mom and all four babies are doing just fine. I went to bed early last night with this bad cold, and had no idea we were that close to delivery, as she gave no indication she was ready.[/B]


 

aww beautiful!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

> Since this group loves looking at puppy pictures, I guess it's time to fess up. I've attached a picture of what I got up to this morning. Mom and all four babies are doing just fine. I went to bed early last night with this bad cold, and had no idea we were that close to delivery, as she gave no indication she was ready.[/B]



"Oh My" What a wonderful surprise. Congradulations!! Keep us updated with pictures.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> OMG, Faye!! Wow!! They are too precious!!!!
> 
> [attachment=16648:attachment][/B]



Thanks, see why I stayed home today? I just couldn't leave them.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Congrats!!! I hope that they are all doing well








Thanks for sharing, they are precious


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I love the Ta-Jon girl (http://www.tajonmaltese.com/scripts/puppy_info.php?name=Chastity+/+Cuckoo+Female+#1). I think she is just soo cute and would make a great pet (of course I don't know her personality but the breeder has a wonderful reputation). She has an expression that reminds me of Nibbler. Someone has got to get her! I would love to watch her grow up.[/B]


i inquired about her. i wanted her sooooo bad....but tammy never got back to me. i wonder if she thinks i'm not worthy. i would love to have some references back me up!! LOL!!



> Since this group loves looking at puppy pictures, I guess it's time to fess up. I've attached a picture of what I got up to this morning. Mom and all four babies are doing just fine. I went to bed early last night with this bad cold, and had no idea we were that close to delivery, as she gave no indication she was ready.[/B]


congrats, faye!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">OK, why did you find all those puppies now? Well that is Murphy's Law at work for sure. They all are darling. Thank you for sharing them all with us.

FAYE! OH boy! Or is that girls and boys? You sneeky devil you. And you just went to Dian's... that was one fast time.









Hmm yes, Bonnie's orginal site was down for months... and she has not been online much at all and not returning calls so she must be busy or out of town.
I just found out about the new URL last night and it slipped my mind until seeing it again here. Thanks for posting it.

enJOY!
Melanie
</span>


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Congratulations on your litter, you lucky lady!!! Did I miss somewhere when you told us the sexes of these puppies??? Sire? Dam?







Not to mention no complications.






















Tina


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> <span style="font-family:Comic">OK, why did you find all those puppies now? Well that is Murphy's Law at work for sure. They all are darling. Thank you for sharing them all with us.
> 
> FAYE! OH boy! Or is that girls and boys? You sneeky devil you. And you just went to Dian's... that was one fast time.
> 
> ...


Actually, Melanie, it's three boys and one girl. I actually had to make my trip to Tennessee when I did, but I made arrangements for the dogs left behind to be cared for.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Glad to hear about the new litter. Hope all pups will stay healthy and hearty!!!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Glad to hear about the new litter. Hope all pups will stay healthy and hearty!!!!![/B]



I do too. I just sent out emails to those waiting for them.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh my god~! they are all gorgeous!! Especially Chastity from Ta-Jon....I really want her!!








My bf would kill me though!!!


WOW Faye~~~
The babies are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo adorable!!!!!!!!!! Aww


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

If I had one less doggie, I would call Tammy to tell her I want to add that adorable little girl as a new addition to my home since I loved her the first time I saw her picture. But I can't handle more than 4 doggies as my furkidz. She is so precious and too cute to me also.







CharmyPoo' date='Nov 29 2006, 09:39 PM' post='294682'] I love the Ta-Jon girl (http://www.tajonmaltese.com/scripts/puppy_info.php?name=Chastity+/+Cuckoo+Female+#1). I think she is just soo cute and would make a great pet (of course I don't know her personality but the breeder has a wonderful reputation). She has an expression that reminds me of Nibbler. Someone has got to get her! I would love to watch her grow up.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Congratulations on the beautiful litter, Faye!









Take care of that cold and feel better a.s.a.p!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh, all those gorgeous puppies. I don't know why I tempt myself?

Faye, Congratulations on your puppies. They're beautiful.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Well I hate to bust anyones bubble but the girl Chastity has been sold a few weeks ago.
I CHecked!!!!








I.m not sure about the boy.
So I am not sure if all those puppy pictures are up to date.
I thought Nedra of Villa Marseca was ill? So I wonder if she is still doing the pup thing?
I hope she got better.
I was tortuing myself looking at all those.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Well I hate to bust anyones bubble but the girl Chastity has been sold a few weeks ago.
> I CHecked!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



I saw on another site yesterday that two of Nedra's dogs were shipped to someone with a kennel name. Also, it seems she now has "associates" who have some of her dogs.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

[/QUOTE]
I saw on another site yesterday that two of Nedra's dogs were shipped to someone with a kennel name. Also, it seems she now has "associates" who have some of her dogs.
[/QUOTE]

I don't like the sound of that at all!!!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Regarding Nedra, some of her Maltese have been sold to another kennel (http://www.aandbmaltese.com/). I heard from Susie Pham who was the breeder of one of the champions - Freedom. 

On a side note (not really related to this situation but it got me thinking), I think it is very tough for breeders to sell dogs to someone who then resells it .. they just don't have the ability to screen those homes. I guess it just needs to be stated in the contract that the dogs can't be resold for breeding purposes.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Faye, that litter is amazing! Please give us the stats...how much does each pup weigh, what are their personalities like, how is mom doing? They all look like they have perfectly pudgy puppy bellies! I hope they grow up to be wonderful, happy dogs!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Regarding Nedra, some of her Maltese have been sold to another kennel (http://www.aandbmaltese.com/). I heard from Susie Pham who was the breeder of one of the champions - Freedom.
> 
> On a side note (not really related to this situation but it got me thinking), I think it is very tough for breeders to sell dogs to someone who then resells it .. they just don't have the ability to screen those homes. I guess it just needs to be stated in the contract that the dogs can't be resold for breeding purposes.[/B]



Charmaine, 

I think you brought up a very good point about dogs being resold for breeding. I know of an instance with Westies where one breeder got mad at another and sold one of their champions into a puppymill.

The two I saw that were placed yesterday were going to someone named Tammy at Silver Brook Maltese.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> Since this group loves looking at puppy pictures, I guess it's time to fess up. I've attached a picture of what I got up to this morning. Mom and all four babies are doing just fine. I went to bed early last night with this bad cold, and had no idea we were that close to delivery, as she gave no indication she was ready.[/B]


Congratulations...they are so beautiful









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Faye, that litter is amazing! Please give us the stats...how much does each pup weigh, what are their personalities like, how is mom doing? They all look like they have perfectly pudgy puppy bellies! I hope they grow up to be wonderful, happy dogs![/B]



Thanks. I was happy to have four nice, fat babies with no complications. I've attached a picture of Jade, who has the same mom. I'm hoping these are as nice.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=294980
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sure they will be! Jade is beautiful, are you planning to show her?


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=294980
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the healthy puppies & thanks for sharing the pics with us!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=294984
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had planned to show her, but she and Glory got a haircut when I had to put showing on hold last year. The group I worked for went under, but I had to contend with a non compete agreement for almost a year, so had limited income until they folded. Showing just wasn't in the budget during that time. I do have two boys starting their career after the first of the year, and I still have hopes that Katrina will work out, so I'm headed back to my goal. Maybe I'll have one of her daughters in the ring in a year or so.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Faye, congratulations on your four little beauties.


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

Faye!! Congrats!! They are precious!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> That little boy from Darlynn's sired by Blaze is just gorgeous! I like the fact that he is going to be 7 pounds, a little sturdier for someone with children perhaps. Personally, I prefer a larger Malt anyway.[/B]



Ta Jon has a retired female just now for $400.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Ta Jon has a retired female just now for $400.

I wonder who the retired female is?
Anyone know?

[/QUOTE]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Ta Jon has a retired female just now for $400.
> 
> I wonder who the retired female is?
> Anyone know?


[/QUOTE]
Her name is Chastity and she is going to be 8 years old in April, I almost got her, but it didn't work out for me!









ANDREA~


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Ch.Bar-Tell Presumed Innocent, right? she's gorgeous.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Ch.Bar-Tell Presumed Innocent, right? she's gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Yes Carrie that is her! She wanted $425 and Tammy is a very nice woman also. I hope someone gets her she is beautiful ..

ANDREA~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here she is. Quite a pedigree that little girl has!

http://www.tajonmaltese.com/our_maltese/our_maltese.html

Boy, if I were looking for a retiree now, I'd be on the phone to Tammy in a heartbeat!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=296246
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andrea, does'nt she also have a boy retiree available soon?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=296247
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I don't know, not sure

ANDREA~


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I thought most retirees went for the cost of spaying (or neutering), updating shots, and shipping? 

So are all those things included.......or on top of the $425?


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Dang...I can't find the edit button. It isn't in its usual position.









I meant to say:

I thought most retirees went for the cost of spaying (or neutering), updating shots, and teeth cleaning....with shipping extra. So I am wondering if the $425 includes the spaying, shots, and teeth cleaning or if those things plus shipping.... are added to the $425.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Dang...I can't find the edit button. It isn't in its usual position.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Carole,
The $425 includes all of that and the shipping! This girl Chastity is beautiful, she is going to be eight years old in April! 
ANDREA~


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

The cost of spaying (including blood work), teeth cleaning, and vaccinations would be over $1,000 in North NJ and that would not even include the shipping. Hence, this is a very fair price. But of course maybe that is all it cost in Oklahoma but still that is a fair price. One day I want to move to a state that everything is not as expensive as the NY Tri-State Area.



She is a pretty retiree for someone with not four doggies already like me.











--------------------------------------



Carole' date='Dec 3 2006, 11:49 PM' post='297079'] Dang...I can't find the edit button. It isn't in its usual position.









I meant to say:

I thought most retirees went for the cost of spaying (or neutering), updating shots, and teeth cleaning....with shipping extra. So I am wondering if the $425 includes the spaying, shots, and teeth cleaning or if those things plus shipping.... are added to the $425.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> The cost of spaying (including blood work), teeth cleaning, and vaccinations would be over $1,000 in North NJ and that would not even include the shipping. Hence, this is a very fair price. But of course maybe that is all it cost in Oklahoma but still that is a fair price. One day I want to move to a state that everything is not as expensive as the NY Tri-State Area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it's a fair price and Tammy is a very nice lady too, I agree with you NY is so expensive and getting worse. You can't even find a decent size house for under $700,000







Jersey is high in the taxes, but at least the house prices are better compared to where I am.
All 3 kids go to private school, so for what I pay in schools, I could be putting towards my taxes if I lived in Jersey,, I love Jersey by the way!

ANDREA~
EDIT*** I said about the schools, cause Jersey is one of the top 10 best school systems in the country! SO if I lived in Jersey my kids would not have to go to private schools!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > Ta Jon has a retired female just now for $400.
> >
> > I wonder who the retired female is?
> > Anyone know?


Her name is Chastity and she is going to be 8 years old in April, I almost got her, but it didn't work out for me!









ANDREA~ [/QUOTE]

<span style="color:#cc33cc">Dear Andrea,

Sorry I have been missing posts, I am trying to "catch up" and I found this one.

Why didn't it work out for you? Curious minds want to know. She sure is pretty.

About retired doggies, why do some breeders sell them for under $500.00 but some for over $2,000.00? When I was first looking for a Maltese for Sara, one well known Maltese breeder told me yes, they have two retired girls they are going to rehome. One was 6 and one was 8 if I recall correctly... but they wanted $2,000.00 and $2,500.00 for them. I could NOT put that much money isn't that age of a dog. I was "green" and floored and turned off about Maltese breeders for a bit then.

THANK God for Spoiled Maltese!
Melanie
</span>


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> Regarding Nedra, some of her Maltese have been sold to another kennel (http://www.aandbmaltese.com/). I heard from Susie Pham who was the breeder of one of the champions - Freedom.
> 
> On a side note (not really related to this situation but it got me thinking), I think it is very tough for breeders to sell dogs to someone who then resells it .. they just don't have the ability to screen those homes. I guess it just needs to be stated in the contract that the dogs can't be resold for breeding purposes.[/B]



Dear Charmaine and anyone else reading this I guess it is time for me to speak out on th subject of me and my kennel, I do have associates whom co-own my dogs with me, you may ask what does she mean associates? well I mean just that, we are associates working together with respect and caring of the Maltese breed and each other, some friends/assocoates are showing my Maltese at this time.

I have been encouraged by Susie ( my associate and dear friend, truely my beginning ) of Chalet de Maltese to get my dogs out there to build these beeautiful lines, these ladies have contracts that allow them to work with each other to better the Maltese breed.

LuLu and Diva barely 3 yrs old have been spayed as well and may be going to pet homes, they have each had their litters that I allow and deserve to go live a fun life.
Lu Lu had only 2 litters, Diva 3 litters.

I chose to keep other males of my breeding in my kennel, Freedoms son for instance is now in another Kennel in California, he will be showing in 2007, also Izzy; Freedoms daughter is in this same kennel and showwing, as his owner still I can use him anytime I need him. You cannot breed Freedom to a daughter or at least I never would, therefore he was placed with another until I choose to send a bitch out for him to breed with.

I post on my site my friends and associates whom work closely with me in my breeding and showing program who now co-own all of the Maltese, due to the fact I allow only 2 to 3 litters I retire my Maltese very early, I use my vet for everything, dew claws, shots, whelping and C-sections, vaccinations to insure they have been heart and lung checked many times thus my prices reflect a pup or a 2 to 4 year old retired Maltese.

I do not have 20 to 60 Maltese breeding in my kennel, I have a total of 7 Maltese that are presently here and that includes Diva;s two pups and one of Princess's and one of LuLu's, I am a very small show breeder as many already know, I do not have allot of puppies to support my breeding/show programs as some breeders have. I love staying small and I am devoted to the Maltese in my care and trust deeply my good friends whom share in Villa Marsesca Maltese.

I hope this little 101 helps you to understand, I am still here but just doing things my way, how are you Charmaine, I have not been on the lists for ags but saw this thread and thought I should write, how are all your kids, I am assuming those wings were added by you for sweet Nibbler, such a beautiful baby huh?.

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> I thought most retirees went for the cost of spaying (or neutering), updating shots, and shipping?
> 
> So are all those things included.......or on top of the $425?



I just had my girl that turned 4 years old have her teeth cleaned for the 2nd time, it was $285 this time, spay was $160, shipping and crate is $300, health certificate is $50.....$425 is a real bargain.

Cheers, Nedra

I saw on another site yesterday that two of Nedra's dogs were shipped to someone with a kennel name. Also, it seems she now has "associates" who have some of her dogs.
[/QUOTE]

I don't like the sound of that at all!!!!!
[/QUOTE]


Hmmmmmmmmm why would this bother you?, every breeder must network less you end up going no where, you can not just in-breed and you cannot humanely house that many dogs to build your lines, if my breeder mentors had not helped me a new kid on the block I could never grow nor could they have. For the longest time I refused to do this, I was getting in a corner and needed to share the lines to improve the Maltese breed. 
Please read the American Maltese association guide lines/rules, you must agree to share the breed.

Cheers, Nedra



> Well I hate to bust anyones bubble but the girl Chastity has been sold a few weeks ago.
> I CHecked!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for wishing me well, I am doing very well and have been ill but continue to get better.

Cheers, Nedra











> > Well I hate to bust anyones bubble but the girl Chastity has been sold a few weeks ago.
> > I CHecked!!!!
> >
> >
> ...


They are my associates and my friends just as I am an associate and friend of Susie Phams and my other breeder friends I have purchased Maltese from. It is a business therefore proper language to use, all show breeders whom work together I assume they refer to each other the same way, if not they may use a different term.

Cheers, Nedra











> > Regarding Nedra, some of her Maltese have been sold to another kennel (http://www.aandbmaltese.com/). I heard from Susie Pham who was the breeder of one of the champions - Freedom.
> >
> > On a side note (not really related to this situation but it got me thinking), I think it is very tough for breeders to sell dogs to someone who then resells it .. they just don't have the ability to screen those homes. I guess it just needs to be stated in the contract that the dogs can't be resold for breeding purposes.
> 
> ...


Yes, Tammy is my friend has two of my females to breed with her Champion.

Cheers, Nedra



> Today I was bored and I was looking through the breeder's websites that I have favorited, and almost every one has a puppy available. I was just thinking "man I wish I knew someone looking for a maltese!" when I thought of spoiled maltese. Even if you're not looking for a malt, looking at puppies is always soooo much fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you dear Kayley, I always appreciate your support, give Pixie big hugs for me.

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> Since this group loves looking at puppy pictures, I guess it's time to fess up. I've attached a picture of what I got up to this morning. Mom and all four babies are doing just fine. I went to bed early last night with this bad cold, and had no idea we were that close to delivery, as she gave no indication she was ready.[/B]










Congrats to you.

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

We have two Silkess Maltese here, the sweet new adoptee Charlie and my darling retired champion now named Cherry. What sweet temperaments these little dogs have! And they are gorgeous too. I'm the kind of person who looks at temperament and health before beauty and these two have it all going for them.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

I absolutely agree. I wish before I bought my puppy that I knew what I know now. I would have spent far more time searching for a good, quality breeder. Instead what I did was got the first adorable Maltese puppy that broke my heart (which is, the first one). Not that I regret my decision--I love Fendi with all my heart, and that little sweetheart has given me so much joy since I got her. But I wish that I would have had done my research beforehand.


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

Well ladies..today I was looking at a few breeder websites and noticed that these have some real cutie pies available.

Pashes Maltese

Divinity Maltese

Always Maltese

Rhapsody Maltese


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

they are all lovely, of course..... but that little pashes girl is something special!


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

> they are all lovely, of course..... but that little pashes girl is something special!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITA!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I think its a great idea that Susie encouraged you to get your beautiful dogs bloodlines out there.
Nedra thank you for explainning it to us.
My babies are from Susie and Tammy, and I am so glad I got my babies from them.
They are great breeders and if I had to get my 5th baby I would go back to them in a heartbeat.
I hope you are getting better, wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> I think its a great idea that Susie encouraged you to get your beautiful dogs bloodlines out there.
> Nedra thank you for explainning it to us.
> My babies are from Susie and Tammy, and I am so glad I got my babies from them.
> They are great breeders and if I had to get my 5th baby I would go back to them in a heartbeat.
> ...


Thank you for your well wishes and I must say, you can not go wrong with Susie or Tammy both are wondeful ladies and have adorable Maltese.

Cheers, Nedra


----------

